# Help Identify



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

So I went to Finatics about a year ago to get some Frontosa's.

I bought 5 baby fry fronts and when I got home there were 6 fish in the bag. He was only 1 mm at the time but now he is getting bigger. Sad to say the fronts did not survive but this fish did. I know it is not a front but have no idea what it is. Could be a Hap Ahli, electric blue...

Not sure what it is but I am pretty sure it is a cichlid of some kind.

Can anyone tell what kind it is?

Not even sure what lake it is from Malawi or Tanganyika.

Please help.

Attached some pics but the bugger is a fast swimmer.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

It looks like a young hap ahli that has not developed his full colors yet or a hybrid hap ahli of some sort. How big is he now? At about a year he should be a pretty decent size.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Mykuhl said:


> It looks like a young hap ahli that has not developed his full colors yet or a hybrid hap ahli of some sort. How big is he now? At about a year he should be a pretty decent size.


I think he is more like 10 months old. He is about 2 to 2.5 inches. The more I look at him the more I think it is a hap ahli. Thanks for confirming.

Anyone else want to take a gander??


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

It's a hap ahli or hap ahli hybrid as others have said.


----------



## shotokan (Sep 21, 2013)

Spicoli said:


> It's a hap ahli or hap ahli hybrid as others have said.


hap ahli hybrid /cross with lithobates


----------

